# How to make Cannabis Capsules.



## headband707 (Oct 16, 2009)

From meduser.ca


*How to make Dried Activated Cannabis Capsules without any mess*



Preheat oven to 225F and let the temperature stabilize. It is important to make sure your oven is at the proper temperature before adding the cannabis. 
Prepare the cannabis realizing one double 0 capsule (size 00) contains .2 gram dried cannabis without tamping and about .3 gram with the tamping too. My suggestion is to use leaf/trim/shake or immature/harsh bud for capsules and save the good bud for vaporizing. Dry the cannabis thoroughly before grinding. 
When dry, put the cannabis in a food processor (like a Cuisinart) and grind it up to the max. It will be a rougher grind. 
Take the rougher grind out to the food processor and pulverize it to dust in a coffee bean grinder. Turn it to dust or at least small enough to easily fit in capsules. Some think this pulverizing to dust may lessen improve digestion particularly in persons with irritable bowel or malabsorption problems. 
Transfer that to an oven-worthy dish (like a Corning Ware casserole dish with cover). Rake the cannabis dust with a fork to get it evenly distributed on the bottom of the dish to improve the odds of cannabis getting to the right temperature for activation 
In the pre heated to 225F oven, place the cannabis mixture for 20 minutes or longer. Set a loud timer. Sources say 10 minutes at 210F to 220F will decarboxylate (remove the carbon dioxide or-COOH or Ã¢â¬âCO2) from the raw cannabis and make it more potent. The extra time is arbitrary so all the cannabis (even the material insulated in the middle) gets hot. NOTE: I have only done this for small amounts of cannabis so more cannabis might mean more cooking time with some stirring to get an even temperature distribution. There is no cannabis smell in the kitchen at this low temp until you lift the lid and get a little whiff of a vaporized terpene. If you are not sure about your over temp you can put an oven thermometer in a dish. Just keep the temperature about 225F. WARNING: If the oven gets too hot, you will vaporize your cannabis and ruin it. At extreme temperatures, you might even ignite it. This is making medicine, so please pay attention. 
While the cannabis is activating, set up your capsule rack. I use one from www.cap-m-quik.com but they are sold at many health food stores where natural herbal medicine is offered. My capsule rack is for 50 double-0 (00 capsules and this seems a good size. 
Remove the hot activated cannabis from the oven and pour or spoon it into a room temperature (not hot) dish that wonÃ¢â¬â¢t burn you (a glass serving dish is fine.) 
Make the capsules from the dried activation ground cannabis just like you would from any dried herb. Use the tamping tool to pack it in, if you want to raise the amount of cannabis contained in the capsule from about .2 grams to .3 grams. 
The ideal dose one swallows will depend on the quality of the cannabis. It is always easier to add more medicine than it is to take it out once you swallow it, so Ã¢â¬Åstart low and go slowÃ¢â¬Â. An average dose might be on capsule every 4 to 6 hours as needed for pain or spasm. They work faster (30 to 60 minutes) and better if taken on an empty stomach (1 hour before eating or 2 hours after eating. An empty stomach and a big glass of water gets it into the small bowel rapidly without belching or bad aftertaste issues like some mention with oil capsules. 


*RECIPE 2*

_*This one uses s ightly different procedure to achieve similar results. I kind of like the idea of Coconut oil, which I already know is great stuff and which helps the thc molecules bind to the receptotrs in our bodies.
Again, attention to getting exact temps etc. is detrimental to good conversion._

*Marijuana in capsule form*
_by Martin Martinez, author of The New Prescription - Marijuana As Medicine_ 

For patients concerned with the possibility that smoking medical marijuana may have harmful effects on the lungs, and for those who require a maximum dose of medicinal compounds, oral ingestion of marijuana is preferred over smoking or vaporizing. However, some patients have had unstable or unsuitable results, so we offer this detailed explanation and simple recipe.

When marijuana is eaten rather than smoked, the human liver produces natural cannabinoid metabolites that enter the bloodstream, creating a stronger effect than when cannabis smoke is absorbed by the lungs. The common technique of baking marijuana in brownies or other foods is effective, but unpredictable. The medicinal cannabis compounds are melted into the food when cooking, so the absorption of the herb is complicated by digestion of the food. Therefore, the optimum medicinal benefits are easier to predict and manage when marijuana is cooked with coconut oil and packed into gelatin capsules.

THC, the most powerful medicinal compound in cannabis, is available by prescription from licensed physicians. But most patients who try Marinol discover that it is far too psychoactive. THC is only one of a handful of cannabis compounds that work together harmoniously. For example, it is known that Cannabidiol (CBD) has sedative effects that offset the stimulative effects of pure THC. That is a part of why pure THC pills are known to overpower the senses. In order to get the optimum medicinal benefits without unwanted side effects, all of the natural cannabis compounds should be taken together as nature intended. Thus these homemade "Mari pills" are far superior to pharmeceutical Marinol. Plus, at a cost of up to $12 per tablet, Marinol is much more expensive than pills made from the natural plant.

Commonly, patients use marijuana leaf for cooking and flower tops (buds) for smoking. This practice is often based on frugality, as marijuana leaf is usually too harsh to smoke, yet too valuable to waste. But, as explained above, cannabinoid compounds such as CBD are more of a sedative than a stimulant, and because marijuana leaves usually contain a higher percentage of CBD than THC, eating cannabis leaf can make one especially drowsy. This recipe calls for the use of quality cannabis buds and leaves mixed together. Patients must experiment with different quantities of bud versus leaf to discover the ratio that works best for their specific conditions.

One of the drawbacks of eating marijuana leaf is the common complaint of stomach irritation. The top side of cannabis leaves are coated with thousands of microscopic thorns, and these sometimes cause minor intestinal irritation, even after grinding. For some patients, the use of leaf in Mari Pills is not tolerable, and in such cases, the use of buds alone, without the addition of leaf, is preferred. Note: the small leaves found in the marijuana flower tops are not as difficult to digest as the large "fan" leaves that grow from the stems. Also, the small bud leaves are far more potent than the larger leaves required for photosynthesis. As a general rule, the smaller leaves growing closest to the flower tops are closest to the plant's resin glands, and therefore have the greatest amount of medicinal compounds.

The ratio of bud versus leaf used in these pills affects the values of the recipe, I.E.: leaf tends to grind down to a more powdery consistency than bud, and leaf tends to absorb less oil than does bud, and so the exact details of this variation must be determined by personal experience. The quantities recorded below will fluctuate with differences in the type of marijuana used.

Especially for those with tender digestion, all marijuana must be ground to a fine consistency before cooking. A new coffee grinder that does not contain coffee residue is preferred. First, using scissors or by hand, remove as much of the stem material as possible. Stems have NO medicinal value, and eating hemp stalk is likely to irritate the stomach. If the marijuana contains seeds, they may be included, as hemp seeds are highly nutritious, but again, they do not contain THC, CBD, or any of the other medicinal compounds found in marijuana. All material must be dry. Grind the herb to a fine consistency.

Cannabis compounds are oil-based and do not mix with water, but they boil at 392 degrees F. Cannabis compounds bond with fatty compounds when heated. While many types of vegetable oils may suffice, we find the best results are obtained using coconut oil. Coconut oil has been shown to have powerful anti-viral and anti-fungal properties

One half ounce of dried and cleaned marijuana ground to fine powder in a small coffee grinder equals about one half cup of powder. Set the half-cup of green powder by the stove. Use a very small saucepan. Add 3 or 4 tablespoons of unprocessed virgin coconut oil. Set burner on medium, and use a candy thermometer (up to 400 degrees) to bring the oil to a temperature of 350 degrees. Note: the temperature of heated oil generally rises about 25 degrees after being removed from medium stove heat, so remove from stove at about 325, then wait a moment until the temperature peaks and begins to fall. When the oil reaches 350 degrees add the entire half-cup of powder all at once. The oil will sizzle slightly as the reaction takes place. Stir thoroughly, making sure that the powder and oil are completely mixed. (Do not use thermometer for stirring because it might break.) If the mixture is not pasty, then carefully add more green powder or oil. (Only use enough oil to saturate the green powder to a dark green paste. Too much oil makes messy pills-too little, and the cannabis compounds will burn instead of bonding to the fat content of the oil.) Mix thoroughly, then return to burner on medium heat. Watch the temperature. Continue mixing until the paste looks more oily at about 300 to 325 degrees. Those who have used non-smoking marijuana vaporizers will recognize the smell of vapor trails that rise at 300 to 325 degrees. As soon as the vapor trails appear strongly, remove from heat and mix, then set aside to cool. (Accurate temperature control is most important. After heating, the paste should still be about the same color. If the paste has turned rich brown instead of dark green, the product was overheated and the majority of medicinal compounds were lost.) Let the paste cool below 100 degrees before packing into gelatin capsules using standard herbal gel cap machines available for under $20 at most health food stores. This recipe makes about 50 of the large size gelatin capsules. Do not use vegetarian gel caps that can melt from exposure to vegetable oils. Pills stored in a freezer will maintain potency for many months.

Common doses are in the range of 2 to 5 pills, depending on the quality of the marijuana used and the patient's personal use. We find the most appreciable results are obtained when the pills are taken just before dinner as therapeutic effects manifest more fully during periods of relaxation and limited activity.


----------



## btemp (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey I tried the heat activated recipe for the capsules and have not gotten the great resuylts I had heard of. My weed was already nice and dry, when I decarboxylized it did I ruin it? Please help, heartbroke at wasting weed.


----------



## oregon024 (Jan 13, 2010)

Second way freeze done glyseron in capsule form.


----------



## btemp (Jan 13, 2010)

what do you mean oregon?


----------



## oregon024 (Jan 13, 2010)

just high glycerin is liquid thc when done after sitting with bud for 90 days shaking regularly.Strained with panty hose just got some done myself.It has some alcohol in it or some shit that supposably draws it out.Peace oregon024


----------



## headband707 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't reccomend freezing your bud .. and if your going to do this it's very very important that you get a thermometer and have an accurate reading of your oven temp. You don't want to cook your bud as that would fuck it up .. You have to do this just right and take your time be patient .. peace out Headband707


----------



## poplars (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a very simple method of making pills like that, and it can be interchangable with coconut oil or ghee (cooking out the useless parts in the butter, 99% fat).

fill a pan with water, bring it to a boil. put a ceramic tile in the bottom. then get a shot glass that looks sturdy enough to handle boiling temperatures. put it on top of the tile inside of the pan.

make sure the shot glass stays above the water, but mostly submerged to transfer heat to the ghee or coconut oil. 

then drop your hash oil in or hash or kief. stir with some sort of metal rod so it wont stick badly to what you're stirring with. 

let it boil for like 20 mins and take it out and freeze it, then put it in the capsules and you're in bizz...

I get my hash oil from build up from my vape, it produces a lot so I'm able to do this atleast once a week. 

however, to people who don't have a good vape and can't get hash oil, you can probably kief your buds and do this with decent success. but you'll have to save up the kief for a long time.


also, these edibles, as with all edibles, have a much lower plateau dosage with indica, as opposed to sativa. so if you use indica you wont need to use as much to get as high as you would have to with sativa (and even then, they're monumentally different highs.)

anyways, thanks to the OP for the info on top, hopefully my info comes into use for somebody.


ALSO, I don't know the correct ratio for ghee to hash oil or coconut oil to hash oil etc. . . . . I don't think anyone knows for sure. it seems to be all experimental based . . . . when it should be based on someone looking at the molecules and seeing how many other molecules could fit in with it . . . . this can NOT be established correctly with experiments . . . . . the closest we could possibly get would be within 50% accuracy, because this is all based on subjective experience, we have no way of knowing if there was any waste or not based on our own subjective experience, so I just really want someone who actually understand the chemistry of these molecules to come up with a ratio, or PM me and I'll help you! I just need someone who knows their shit about chemistry so I can figure this shit out.


----------



## headband707 (Apr 3, 2011)

poplars said:


> I have a very simple method of making pills like that, and it can be interchangable with coconut oil or ghee (cooking out the useless parts in the butter, 99% fat).
> 
> fill a pan with water, bring it to a boil. put a ceramic tile in the bottom. then get a shot glass that looks sturdy enough to handle boiling temperatures. put it on top of the tile inside of the pan.
> 
> ...


 
Yup this sounds great and I really love working with coconut oil as this is really great for so many reasons peace out Headband707


----------



## EverythingsHazy (May 29, 2013)

Bringing this back from past to ask if anyone knows if using pure decarbed herb vs adding oil or anything else affects the potency or high or anything because it would be so much simpler And less messy to just decarb several grams, grind them to dust, and scrape them into gel caps. Could clean up by shaking it out instead if scrubbing oil off of it and having oily pills since some would set get on the outside unless you used a syringe to fill them.


----------

